# Help with quarter round on stairs (pic inside)



## woody121 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm helping a friend with this and cannot come up with a solution. I'm trying to put quarter round on the stringers I believe it is called to cover up the gap between the wall and the stringer. However I made a few practice cuts for the outside corner where the two pieces of quarter will meet and cannot get it to fit tightly, tried 45 on the mitre saw and some other angles. My friend kept on insisting its impossible to create the outside corner with just two pieces but I disagree. Heres the pic. Thanks for any help you may have to offer.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

Normally what is done is there will be a piece added to the stringer. It would be a triangle piece added to the top of the stringer. This will allow the molding to level off before it makes the corner. It is possible to do this without adding to the stinger but there is a lot more work involved, possibly making a custom molding on the level side.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What you need is called base cap molding not 1/4 round. 1/4 round is for the bottoms of base boards.
The make that corner I'd cut the piece long, use a sharp pencil to mark tha back side of it to get your angle. I start with some spraps first and make some trial cuts because it going to need to be a compound angle.
http://www.kuikenbrothers.com/produ...k-mouldings/item/base/kb245-base-cap-moulding


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

It xan be done with 3 pieces One up the wall, one across the other wall on the flat and one little triangle where they very small area where the stringer is flat at the top. A very small triangle there with appropriate compound angles on it to go down the wall.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One problum you may run into is this looks like a really old house and real 1" thick baseboard and skirt. Plus for some reason some one messed up and left a low spot along the bottom of the walls.
One way to fix that (and I've never had to do this before so bare with me) 
If you were to add a piece of beaded chair rail backer, or beaded baseboard first it would bring the base cap out and would would have something flat to attach it to and make it look fancer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Or try and picture this, Take this type trim and flip it over, That way with one piece you over come the low spot and the missing cap moulding problum.
http://www.kuikenbrothers.com/produ...em/chair-rail-miscellaneous/kb409u-chair-rail


----------



## woody121 (Jan 15, 2012)

joecaption said:


> One problum you may run into is this looks like a really old house and real 1" thick baseboard and skirt. Plus for some reason some one messed up and left a low spot along the bottom of the walls.
> One way to fix that (and I've never had to do this before so bare with me)
> If you were to add a piece of beaded chair rail backer, or beaded baseboard first it would bring the base cap out and would would have something flat to attach it to and make it look fancer.


It is an older house. Thanks for your help you gave me ideas that I haven't thought of , I agree with your other post on using the base cap and I will try the beaded baseboard also. Also thanks to everyone else who gave ideas.


----------

